# This guy's harness did its job!



## HandLogger (Oct 5, 2007)

*NOTE*: This is not a report of a fatality. 

In the end, I'd call this good news -- for the climber pictured, anyway. 

A friend of mine sent this clip to me today. I thought the climbers, the toppers and other arborists, in general, might like to see it. Although I'm not so sure about this guy's rigging work, his harness saved his life!

Please work safe out there ...


----------



## BostonBull (Oct 5, 2007)

Great video but it has been posted here a million times.


----------



## appalachianarbo (Oct 12, 2007)

> This guy's harness did its job!



Yeah, but his ground guy didn't.....


----------



## treesquirrel (Oct 12, 2007)

Yep, groundie held the line instead of allowing it to run a bit.


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 13, 2007)

Running period...i dont think he did at al...man o man...some body got a new butt hole...


----------



## Canyonbc (Oct 13, 2007)

Canyonbc said:


> Running period...i dont think he did at al...man o man...some body got a new butt hole...


----------



## Dadatwins (Oct 13, 2007)

appalachianarbo said:


> Yeah, but his ground guy didn't.....



Exactly, this has been posted here a bunch of times and the general feeling is the groundman screwed up on that one.


----------

